# What hydrofoil to get?



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

If you can fab it then go for it. Doesn't really matter what it looks like, but more importantly that it functions better than it looks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Get an SE200, worked well and was nice and stylish. Plus I'm not sure you can make the correct profiles to get the best lift from welded metal, there's a reason the designs taper.


----------



## Dusouth (Dec 24, 2007)

I looked at that one firecat and think your correct about the foil shape compared to me making something flat with a bend or two in it. I will give it a try and let ya know how it worked out!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not that you should ever need it, but Sesport had great customer service. Since I had a new 20hp I was curious about the sport clip they sell (lets you add a foil with no drilling). Well it is rated for 25hp and above, but when I called they said it may work on my motor. What they did was send me a sport clip they had sitting around with a crack in it just to see if it fits. It didn't, but I was happy enough with them that I decided to drill my new motor and install the SE200 anyway .


----------



## Dusouth (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll be stopping at west marine tomorrow for the se200
I put in the shark eyes and a light on the motor now I have to mount the battery run a bit of wire add some switches and rig a plug for the trolling motor and will be ready for tarpon fishing I'll post up a few pics in a week or so


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have both foils and for smaller motors you Can't beat a Sting Ray Jr.

the SE200 works good for a bigger motor ...

IMHO ...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

the SE's are big and give you a lot of lift on the back. especially on a light boat. The Doelfin has less area but gives great results. I use it on my skiff.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

+2 on the sting ray jr. plus they offer the torque tabs to go along with it for those that need them, you wont with only a 6 hp but none the less its an option that other foil makers dont offer


----------



## SrqFlats (Feb 15, 2010)

I found the stingray jr a little over controlling on my light aluminum boat with a 9.9hp. I just chopped an inch off each side until I liked the way it controlled the boat. Then tapered the cut on a belt sander after I had it where I wanted it.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the Stingray Jr on a 8 hp. Cavitation plate should be the same on a 6 hp.

[


----------



## Dusouth (Dec 24, 2007)

I went with the stingray Jr and am very happy 
Thanks for all the input


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Which fin do you guys think would be best for a 25 Yammy 2 stroke?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

se sport 200



> Which fin doe you guys think would be best for a 25 Yammy 2 stroke?


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks. I'm heading for West Marine.


----------

